# Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!



## wraven1 (29. Oktober 2008)

*Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Hi

Habe seit heute Fallout 3, und bin eigentlich, soweit man das nach 2 1/2 Stunden spielen sagen kann, hoch zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Nun ist in dieser Zeit Fallout 3 bereits 2 mal abgesürzt. Beim ersten mal musste ich den Resetknopf drücken, beim zweiten Mal konnte ich das Spiel (...keine Rückmeldung) über den Taskmanager beenden.
Das Problem äusert sich wie folgt: Spiel bleibt urplötzlich stehen - friert ein. Sound laüft weiter oder in einer größeren Schleife - ich kann das Rauschen des Funks noch hören - stottert aber nicht. Ansonsten reagiert das Spiel nicht mehr auf Tastatur oder Mausbefehle.

Ich spiele mit Hohen Einstellungen - HDR - vertikale Syncronisation und 1280x960 Auflösung.

Antialiasing und Anisotropische Filter sind aus. (braucht kein Mensch - und frisst Performence)

Mein System:

AMD Phenom 9550 Quad Core (2,61Ghz)
3 GB RAM PC800 (eigentlich 4 aber ich benutze kein Vista *    * )
ATI Radeon HD 4870
GNR TB2200W (Monitor)

Das Problem tritt erst nach einer Stunde oder so auf. Nervt aber natürlich tierisch.
Meine Frage ist also hat noch jemand die selben oder ähnliche Probleme gehabt und konnte sie lösen? Wenn ja wie? Und warum speichert sie die Grafikoptionsdatei des Launchers nicht das Bildschirmverhältnis? Gebe immer 16:10 an ist aber immer wieder auf 4:3 - wenn ich nach dem OK drücken nochmal reinschaue.

Bitte Helft! 

Danke


----------



## Martinie (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Das mit dem Einfrieren klingt nach einem Hitze Problem!

Wie sieht es denn mit den Temperaturen aus??

Hast du ähnliche Probleme bei anderen Spielen?

Ansonsten gilt wie immer Treiber aktualisieren.

MfG  Martinie


----------



## TheRealBlade (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit Fallout 3 : / 
und zwar schmiert es mal nach kürzerer(5 min) mal nach längerer (1sdt) ab mit der Fehlermeldung:

"Error: this file is scrambled"

ich weis nich woran es liegt und hab auch noch nix gefunden zu dem fehler. hat noch jemadn das problem?


----------



## wraven1 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Hm... Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. 

Aber ich bin mir sehr sicher das es nicht an den Temperaturen liegt - hab auch schon daran gedacht - die bleiben meist zwischen 40-50 Grad Celsius. Auch habe ich bei Crysis oder Oblivion nie Abstürtze gehabt.

DirectX ist aktuell und auch Catalyst Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand.

Ich hab aber nun auch etwas weiter gezockt und muss nun - bevor ich jetzt ins Bett gehe - sagen dass es auch keinen weiteren Absturz gab. 
  Mal sehen wie sich das noch entwickelt.

Zum Temp. testen hab ich Speedfan in verbindung mit WebTemp benutzt.


----------



## TheRealBlade (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				wraven1 am 30.10.2008 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
> 
> Aber ich bin mir sehr sicher das es nicht an den Temperaturen liegt - hab auch schon daran gedacht - die bleiben meist zwischen 40-50 Grad Celsius. Auch habe ich bei Crysis oder Oblivion nie Abstürtze gehabt.
> 
> ...




ich hatte jetzt auch so einen freeze gehabt wo das spiel eifnach ohne fehlermeldung abstürtzte. Der andere Fehler trat nicht mehr auf seit dem ich das Radio des Pipboys ausgemacht hab.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				TheRealBlade am 30.10.2008 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> wraven1 am 30.10.2008 01:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Bethesda-Forum klagen viele Spieler über diese Crash- und Freeze-Bugs. Auch ich hatte mit diesen Problemen zu kämpfen und war bereits der Verzweiflung nahe. Dann habe ich aber vor etwa drei Stunden meinen Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert - und konnte seitdem ohne Abstürze oder Bugs spielen. Davon mal abgesehen: Bethesda arbeitet bereits an dem ersten Patch für Fallout 3.

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 30.10.2008 03:25 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 30.10.2008 01:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Respekt, um halb vier nachts liefert ein Redakteur noch Hilfestellungen für Gleichgesinnte. Vorbildlich!   

Bin auch schon echt gespannt auf das Game...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 30.10.2008 03:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bethesda-Forum klagen viele Spieler über diese Crash- und Freeze-Bugs. Auch ich hatte mit diesen Problemen zu kämpfen und war bereits der Verzweiflung nahe. Dann habe ich aber vor etwa drei Stunden meinen Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert - und konnte seitdem ohne Abstürze oder Bugs spielen. Davon mal abgesehen: Bethesda arbeitet bereits an dem ersten Patch für Fallout 3.
> 
> Felix
> PC Games


Wird das dann auch in der Wertung von Fallout 3 in Abzug gebracht so wie bei Sacred 2? 

Weil ganz ehrlich? Sacred 2 lief bei mir technisch besser als bislang Fallout 3. Wie schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt unterstützt Fallout 3 z.B. bei mir, keine Ahnung warum, keine 1680x1050 Auflösung, die maximale Auflösung bei mir beträgt 1280x1024.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 07:49 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 30.10.2008 03:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Auflösung lässt sich wie folgt ändern RaBowke:

 Um Breitbildauflösungen einstellen zu können, müssen Sie die Datei "FalloutPrefs.ini" bearbeiten. Unter Windwos XP finden Sie die Datei unter "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\IHR_BENUTZERNAME\Eigene Dateien\My Games\Fallout3\". Vista-Benutzer schauen unter C:\Benutzer\IHR_BENUTZERNAME\Dokumente\My Games\Fallout3\.

    *

      Suchen Sie dann in der "FalloutPrefs.ini" nach den Einträgen iSize W= und iSizeH=.
    *

      Tragen Sie dort Ihre gewünschte Auflösung ein. Wollen Sie in 1680x1050 spielen, sehen die Einträge dementsprechend so aus:
    *

      iSizeW=1680
    *

      iSIzeH=1050


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 30.10.2008 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auflösung lässt sich wie folgt ändern RaBowke:


Danke für den Hinweis, aber die Lösung wurde mir auch schon zugetragen, dass Problem ist, dass sich damit Fallout 3 bei mir nicht mehr richtig starten lässt.

Beim ersten Start gab es einige Grafikfehler & 'Blackscreens', Vista meinte, der Grafikkartentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt.

Beim zweiten Start stürzte Fallout3 einfach ab mit dem Hinweis, die Anwendung musste beendet werden.

Bei einem Bekannten, der auch einen 22" TFT hat, funktioniert dieser Trick wohl problemlos.

Wir verwenden beide den gleichen Treiber, den aktuellen Beta-Treiber 180.x 64bit, der besagte "FarCry2-Treiber".


----------



## Fimbul (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Bugs generell aus?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Habe auch Vista 32 Bit, mit treiber aus August und verwende diesen Trick auch auf meinem 22er Monitor, funzt alles wie geschmiert. Habe nun 1-2 Stündchen gespielt, zwischendurch mal neu gestartet um Einstellungen zu ändern, alles Problemlos soweit.


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Fimbul am 30.10.2008 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Bugs generell aus?


ich bin einmal zwischen felsen hängen geblieben.
aber ich scheine glück zu haben, keine abstürze oder andere bugs angetroffen nach einem halben tag spielen. allerdings bin ich noch im anfangsgebiet und erledige nebenquests.
spiele mit Vista x64.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				HanFred am 30.10.2008 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Fimbul am 30.10.2008 09:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Konntest du mit Vista die Auflösung problemlos hochschrauben?

Es kann ja mal garnicht angehen dass man ein Spiel für 50 Euronen kauft und dann in der ini-Datei rumspielen muss um die Auflösung zu ändern.

Ist die 1600er eigentlich die höchste? 1920 müsste doch auch gehen...


----------



## TheRealBlade (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 30.10.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 30.10.2008 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das mit der auflösung ist ein bug im optionsmenü über die ini lassen sich alle gängigen auflösugnn einstellen soweit ich weis. per patch sollte dann die option wieder gerade gerückt werden. das problem ist wohl das er es nicht merkt wenn man im oberen feld breitbild auswählt.

der Error der bei mir auftritt: "Error: This file is scrambled" liegt eindeutig am radio sobald ich das radio anmach kann ich die sekunden zählen bis es abkackt : /


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 30.10.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Konntest du mit Vista die Auflösung problemlos hochschrauben?


ja, aber ich habe noch einen 19'' TFT, wäre auch peinlich gewesen, wenn man 1280x1024 nicht auf anhieb einstellen könnte.


btw.: ist es normal, dass der radiosound manchmal knackt? das klingt in meinen ohren nicht wie ein gewollter effekt (also nicht wie die sonstigen störgeräusche) sondern eher wie ripfehler oder soundkarten-probleme.


----------



## Martinie (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Auch mal Ne Frage, im Optionsmenü, bei Anzeige steht dann da als Optionspunkt bei euch zum Beispiel "Objekte ausblenden", und dann ein Schieberegler?

Der Regler muss doch bestimmt bis ganz rechts geschraubt werden, oder?
Ich weiss das klingt komisch aber ich finde die Optionen bei Fallout3 zurzeit noch ein wenig komisch!

MfG Martinie


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				HanFred am 30.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 30.10.2008 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre doch genauso peinlich wenn man alle anderen Einstellungen nicht auf Anhieb vornehmen könnte, oder?   Soviel kann man von einem Vollpreis-Spiel bei allem Verständnis für Fehler verlangen.


----------



## Belgium (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Also das mit den neuen Treiber bringt echt was oder soll ich warten auf den Patch? Ich hab den Treiber 169.1 drauf und ich hatte immer Probleme nen neuen Treiber drauf zu machen, wegn Vista keine Ahnung warum, aber ich musste dann immer auf den 169.1 zurückgreifen. Aber ansonsten funzt Fallout 3 wunderbar...ja welche wäre der beste Treiber im Moment, was muss ich ausser das ich den alten Treiber vorher zu löschen noch bei Vista beachten, als Admin die Prozedur starten? Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Wer kann mir denn sagen ob es für die deutsche Version einen Uncut Patch gibt`?

Spricht ja nix gegen..


----------



## TheRealBlade (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Belgium am 31.10.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit den neuen Treiber bringt echt was oder soll ich warten auf den Patch? Ich hab den Treiber 169.1 drauf und ich hatte immer Probleme nen neuen Treiber drauf zu machen, wegn Vista keine Ahnung warum, aber ich musste dann immer auf den 169.1 zurückgreifen. Aber ansonsten funzt Fallout 3 wunderbar...ja welche wäre der beste Treiber im Moment, was muss ich ausser das ich den alten Treiber vorher zu löschen noch bei Vista beachten, als Admin die Prozedur starten? Danke für die Hilfe




also bei mir hat das mit dem treiber leider gar nix gebracht : / weder der aktuelle noch der beta treiber noch den bei dem sonst alles stabil lief : /


----------



## Belgium (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				TheRealBlade am 31.10.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 31.10.2008 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den kleinen Bericht, dann belass ich erstmal, den das Neustarten is zwar doof, aber geht ja relativ flott, ein hoch auf die kurzen Ladezeiten. Aber ein Patch wäre doch irgendwann nett.    Gruss...


----------



## Vael (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Tja und bei mir startet es nicht mal, es läd kurz an, ein grauer Bildschirm erscheint für ne Sekunde, und schwupps, schmiert es ab. Hat nen Problem festgestellt, sagt aber nicht mal welches, hab Deamontools runnergeschmissen, läuft immer noch nicht, und dafür gibt man fast 60 Euronen aus für die Collectorsedition, wenns bis nächste Woche net läuft dank Patch geb ich es wieder ab und die können mich mal, dann war es das letzte mal das ich mir nen Game von Bethseda gekauft habe, oder irgendwas mit Securerom! 

Ach ja, falls es doch ne Lösung für geben sollte, ich wäre dankbar für.

Nen Quadcore 2,?? (Müßt ich nommal guggzen :/)
Mein System is Vista 64 bit home
4 GB Ram
NVidia 9600 GTS

Also vom System her dürfte man ja eigentlich keine Probleme haben.


----------



## moskitoo (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Vael am 31.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja und bei mir startet es nicht mal, es läd kurz an, ein grauer Bildschirm erscheint für ne Sekunde, und schwupps, schmiert es ab. Hat nen Problem festgestellt, sagt aber nicht mal welches, hab Deamontools runnergeschmissen, läuft immer noch nicht, und dafür gibt man fast 60 Euronen aus für die Collectorsedition, wenns bis nächste Woche net läuft dank Patch geb ich es wieder ab und die können mich mal, dann war es das letzte mal das ich mir nen Game von Bethseda gekauft habe, oder irgendwas mit Securerom!
> 
> Ach ja, falls es doch ne Lösung für geben sollte, ich wäre dankbar für.
> 
> ...



Falls es wirklich ein Securomfehler ist, kannst du es ja mal mit dem neuen Launcher probieren:

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=892715

(Ich finde allerdings auf der Securom Page keinen neuen Fallout 3 Launcher)

Ich tippe bei dir allerdings nicht auf einen Securomfehler, da Securom ne Fehlermeldung rausgibt.

Probier doch mal das Spiel im Fenstermodus zu starten, oder mit minimalen Details.


----------



## veilchen (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Hab das Problem dass F 3 gleich zu beginn, wo ich aus dem Vault entkommen muss, jedesmal abschmiert (ohne Fehlermeldung). Habe schon alle hier genannten Vorschläge durchgeführt, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Auch ein Ausführen als Administrator oder ein Hochsetzen der Priorität im Task-Manager brachte nichts.... Treiber alle aktualisiert!
Grml....hab mich schon gefreut - hoffe Bethesda bringt schnell ein Patch raus!!
Will nicht ein zweites Oblivion im Regal liegen haben


----------



## Brokensword (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Hab heute die englische bekommen
und das Game hat sich ein einziges mal aufgehängt, war aber mein Fehler weil ich ausversehen ne falsche Tastenkombi gedrückt habe
aber bisjetzt gabs weder bugs noch abstürze 

offt: und die negativ Bewertung, dass die Gegner nicht gerade schlau sind würd ich nicht unbedingt so stehen lassen, frag mich da echt auf welcher Schwierigkeitsstufe die des getestet haben und welche gegner die überhaupt meinen
also von ner mutierten Ratte erwarte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nen taktischen Angriff


----------



## Komtur (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Moin moin

Habe leider auch das Problem mit Fallout 3.
Der Absturz erfolg bei mir immer, sobald ich versuche ein neues Spiel zu starten.

Das Sytem auf dem ich es installiert habe :
Athlon 64 X2 6000+
4GB RAM
8800GTS
Vista 64bit

Werde die Tage noch mal mein XP-System rauskramen, und es darauf versuchen...


----------



## Belgium (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Mal ne blöde Frage, aber woher hat die PC Games die höhere Spielversion ich hab die 1.000bla und PC Games laut Heft, öhm 1.0002 oder sowas...und is der Patch verbessernt oder kann man da noch mehr erwarten, mittlerweile kann es doch nerven, also die Abstürze, einmal passiert direkt nach Start oder erst ne halbe Stunde später, voll die Diva dat Spiel.


----------



## wraven1 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Also nach vielen Stunden toller Atmosphäre und lustig durch die Gegend fatzenden Ameisen (irgendwie kommen da Kindheitserinnerungen hoch an Spiele im Freien mit Lupe in der Hand und Sonne im Rücken) ... irgendwie unheimlich, muss ich leider feststellen, dass die Abstürtze ganz unterschiedlich häufig aber beständig auftauchen. Einmal hat man 2h ungetrübten Spielspass und dann friert das Game nach 30sec. schon ein. Echt Sch..ade.

Naja hoffentlich kommt da blad ne dauerhafte Lösung.


----------



## Brokensword (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Belgium am 01.11.2008 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne blöde Frage, aber woher hat die PC Games die höhere Spielversion ich hab die 1.000bla und PC Games laut Heft, öhm 1.0002 oder sowas...und is der Patch verbessernt oder kann man da noch mehr erwarten, mittlerweile kann es doch nerven, also die Abstürze, einmal passiert direkt nach Start oder erst ne halbe Stunde später, voll die Diva dat Spiel.




also die englische war bei mir sofort auf Version 1.0.0.12 und wie oben schon geschrieben, hatte ich bisher noch keine richtigen Probleme mit dem Game.
langsam wirds mir klar, wieso das Game in den USA besser bewertet worden ist wie hier.


----------



## Goddess (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Brokensword am 01.11.2008 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> also die englische war bei mir sofort auf Version 1.0.0.12 und wie oben schon geschrieben, hatte ich bisher noch keine richtigen Probleme mit dem Game.
> langsam wirds mir klar, wieso das Game in den USA besser bewertet worden ist wie hier.


Ich habe die US-Version, und bei mir gab es damit von Beginn an Probleme. So hat sich das Spiel zum Beispiel nicht starten lassen, was ich aber durch einiges herum probieren lösen konnte. 

Ich habe zuerst andere Grafikkartentreiber installiert. Vorher hatte ich die ForceWare Version 178.24, und aktuell die Version 177.35 für meine XFX 260GTX XXX. Da das nichts brachte, das Spiel versagte einfach seinen Dienst nachdem das Intro gelaufen war, oder ich bei dem Versuch das Intro abzubrechen die ESC-Taste gedrückt habe bestand mein nächster Schritt darin, das Spiel als Administrator auszuführen. Dabei erschien eine Meldung von FFDShow,  in der ich angeben musste, das FFDShow nicht für Fallout3 benutzt werden sollte. 

Danach konnte ich endlich auch das Spiel starten, alles auf maximalen Einstellungen, super flüssig spielbar. Allerdings besteht mein Problem darin, dass das Spiel nach maximal einer Stunde einfach hängen bleibt. Es ist keine Unterbrechung, es bleibt hängen, und stürzt dann nach kurzer Zeit ohne Fehlermeldung auf den Desktop ab. Gibt es dafür ein bekannte Lösung, oder muss ich damit leben, bis ein Patch erscheint?


----------



## Brokensword (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Goddess am 01.11.2008 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> darin, das Spiel als Administrator auszuführen.



hmm? klingt sehr nach Vista
vllt liegts daran?

aber auch ich hatte heut beim spielen 2 wiederholte abstürze und zwar als ich mich in den Rechner von der Familie einloggen wollte, bzw beim 2 mal als ich mich ausloggen woltle
da stürzte das Spiel 2 mal ab, danach bin ich von dem Rechner weggelaufen und es kamen keine Abstürze mehr


----------



## veilchen (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Also es ist wie verhext... Hatte das Problem dass sich das Game nach einpaar Sec. nach Start einfach freezt und ich kann nur noch über den Task-Manager beenden. 
Habe nun gemerkt wenn ich den Windows-Explorer beende - ohne Quatsch - dann ins Spiel gehe kann ich solange wie ich möchte daddln. Da ich das selber kaum geglaubt habe, habe ich mehrmals den Explorer wieder an und aus geschaltet. Jedes Mal wenn ich den Exploerer geöffnet hatte, kam sogleich der Freez - ohne Explorer im Hintergrund alles stabil! Vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein, aber eine andere Erklärung habe ich bisweilen nicht (heute z.B. 5 Stunden am Stück gedaddelt ohne freez). Sämtliche Vorschläge hier im Forum sowie auch in anderen Foren brachten rein nichts.
Echt komisch


----------



## dsrazor (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Also bei mir selbiges Problem, ich könnt verrückt werden. Innerhalb des Bunkers lief alles ohne Probleme und sobald ich draußen bin NUR Freezes, manchmal lädt der mir das Spiel nicht mal... Es ist einfach UNZUMUTBAR was man für Probleme mit neuen Spielen hat. Sobald jemand eine Lösung hat wäre ich sehr dankbar. Hab extra Urlaub genommen nächste Woche :-/


----------



## wraven1 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Was die Freezes bei mir betrifft, bn ich mir fast zu 100% Sicher, dass es am Radio liegt.

Die ersten freezes hatte ich zu Beginn wenige Minuten nachdem ich mein Pipboyradio anmachte. Später fror das Spiel beim durchstöbern einer Wohnung immer wieder bereits nach kurzer zeit ein.........BIS....ich das Radio im Schlafzimmer abschaltete.

Komisch aber das ist meine Erfahrung bis jetzt. Der erste Freeze war aber beim verlassen der Vault, da gabs ja eigentlich noch kein Radio?????????


----------



## Goddess (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Brokensword am 01.11.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 01.11.2008 10:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, es liegt nicht an Vista. Ich spiele es unter Windows XP mit Service Pack 3. Und ich denke, ich habe das Problem mit den Abstürzen gelöst! Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Spiel bei mir vor allem dann abstürzt, wenn ich für einige Zeit herum stehe. Das passierte mir zum ersten mal, als ich den G.o.a.t. Test absolvierte. In dieser Szene stand ich im Klassenzimmer vor dem Tisch des Lehrers herum und hörte zu, was die anderen Schüler zukünftig machen werden. Dort ist mir das Spiel, nachdem ich es endlich geschafft hatte es zu starten, das erste mal abgestürzt. Ein weiteres mal stürzte es bei mir ab, als ich den Vault verlassen wollte, und das brachte mich dann auf die Idee, im Menü nachzusehen. Dort gibt es drei Optionen, Save on Rest, Save on Wait und Save on Travel. Nachdem ich diese Optionen deaktiviert habe, kam bei mir kein Absturz mehr. Bisher konnte ich das Spiel ungestört drei Stunden lang spielen, und hatte auch keine sonstigen Probleme in diesem Zeitraum.


----------



## Belgium (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Goddess am 02.11.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Brokensword am 01.11.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm ich müsste das auch mal testen, ich speichere mittlerweile auch nur selber ab oder ich geh irgendwo rein, da wird auch immer abgespeichert, aber bei mir sind die Abstürze sehr unterschiedlich von der Zeit her. Alles sehr merkwürdig, ich hoffe in der kommende Woche kommt der Patch der das mal behebt, wäre ne feine Sache.


----------



## Brokensword (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

sorry für offtopic

aber was bringts wenn man sich bei MS Live registriert und die Erfolge sammelt?


----------



## Talchia (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Die Engine ist so sensibel, böse Menschen könnten auch sagen verbuggt   , das es unendliche viele Gründe für Abstürze gibt und ebenso viel Lösungsansätze. Fallout 3 ist die erste Anwendung seit zwei Jahren die es geschafft mal wieder ein Bluescreen bei mir auszulösen. Zwar erst nach dem rumspielen am Nvidia Panel aber so konnte ich den Fehler wenigstens eingrenzen. Jedenfalls ist es besser auf ein Patch zu warten oder mit CTD zu leben als an sein sonst stabilen System rumzupfuschen, das die meisten Hilfestellungen von Oblivion übernommen wurden zeigt ja das Bethesda sich nicht um die Probleme kümmert. Immer noch wird der Freewaremüll ffdshow (Stichwort Radio+Absturz) eingesetzt, daher zählt für mich auch nicht Ausrede auf dem PC ist ja alles so unberechenbar wegen unterschiedlicher Hardware, hierfür wurde ja DirectX eingeführt um eine Norm zu haben.


----------



## INU-ID (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				wraven1 am 29.10.2008 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele mit Hohen Einstellungen - HDR - vertikale Syncronisation und 1280x960 Auflösung.
> 
> Antialiasing und Anisotropische Filter sind aus. (braucht kein Mensch - und frisst Performence)
> 
> ...


 :-o 

Mit der Hardware solltest du in besagter Auflösung problemlos mit 15xAF und 4 bis 8x AA spielen können... braucht vielleicht  kein Mensch, das Game sieht damit aber deutlich besser aus. ^^

MFG

PS: Hab die Freezes auch gelegentlich, manchmal läßt mich das Game nicht mal mehr zum Desktop zurück um es zu beenden, da bleibt dann nur noch der Reset. Naja, mal auf den "Pätsch" warten... :/


----------



## Belgium (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				INU-ID am 02.11.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wraven1 am 29.10.2008 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir PC Spieler sind ja irgendwie eh abgehärtet in letzter Zeit, trotz der Abstürze is das Spiel Klasse. Was aber nicht heissen soll das ich keinen Patch haben will...


----------



## wraven1 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Du musst nicht immer reseten wenn Fallout 3 abstürtzt und das bild eingefroren oder schwarz bleibt. Öffne einfach vor dem Spielen den Task-Manager (Strg+Alt+entf) und klicke auf den Reiter "Prozesse". danach einfach schließen und das Game starten. Wenn es jetzt wieder einfriert drückst du einfach "Strg+Alt+entf" dann "F" und dann "entfr" und dann "Enter" so kannst du quasi Blind im hintergrund die prozesse aufrufen auf Fallou 3 springen und den prozess beenden. Du landest dann wieder auf dem desktop und kannst gleich wieder loslegen. Fallout 3 sollte halt der erste Prozess der Liste sein der mit F beginnt. aber dafür kannst du sorgen indem du im Prozessefenster des Taskmanager die Prozesse nach Menge des genutzten Arbeitsspeichers sotierst dann sollte fallout 3 immer an berster stelle aller prozesse sein.


----------



## darki8884 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Ich stimme hier mal mit zu, habe bei Fallout 3 selbes Problem aber für was gibts nen Support hab ich mir zumindest gedacht:
Angerufen bei Bethesda Problem erklärt und die antwort war mein Rechner wäre vermutlich zu schwach für Fallout!?!?  

Wüsste nich woran es scheitern soll spiele AoC auf max Details mit shader 3.0 und noch nie Probleme gehabt!  

Core 2Duo E8400
4 Gb Corsair DDR3 1333Mhz
Striker Extreme II
Geforce 9800Gx2 Sli
Vista 64


----------



## syntech (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Hab auch etliche Freezes hinter mir. Im Vault gings eigentlich gut, aber seit ich raus bin, haengt das Spiel immer wieder mal, so wie vom Thread Starter gepostet. Manchmal alle paar Minuten (!), dann kann ich wieder mal 20 Minuten durchspielen.

Witzigerweise laufen alle anderen Spiele 'perfekt'. Far Cry 2 (als aktuellstes Spiel) crashte z.B. nie.

Da aber viele andere auch wegen diesem Problem jammern, gehe ich einfach mal von Bugs und schlechtem Qualitaetsmanagement aus. Scheinbar musste das Spiel noch unbedingt vor dem 13. Nov. raus... (und die Spieler duerfens wieder mal ausbaden. Na Danke.)


----------



## gnosis2000 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				dsrazor am 02.11.2008 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir selbiges Problem, ich könnt verrückt werden. Innerhalb des Bunkers lief alles ohne Probleme und sobald ich draußen bin NUR Freezes, manchmal lädt der mir das Spiel nicht mal... Es ist einfach UNZUMUTBAR was man für Probleme mit neuen Spielen hat. Sobald jemand eine Lösung hat wäre ich sehr dankbar. Hab extra Urlaub genommen nächste Woche :-/


----------



## Zorro17 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

Ich habe auch die Freezes. An dem PC (Quad 6600, Radeon HD 4870 512 MB, 4 GB DDR2, WinXP) kann es schwerlich liegen, der ist 3 Wochen alt, also neueste Treiber und saubere Festplatte.

Offenbar gibt es verschiedene mögliche Lösungen, nur helfen sie leider nicht bei jedem. Anscheinend gibt es gerade in den Wastelands einige besonders kritische Gebiete, z.B. die Nähe der Springdale Schule. 

Hier mal ein paar hilfreiche Threads aus dem Bethesda-Forum:

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=905246

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=899309

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=902594&st=0&start=0


EDIT: Bei mir scheint das Verändern der Soundoptionen (Beschleunigung von Hardware auf Software im Dxdiag) zu helfen.

Ich finde Fallout 3 sehr gut, kann es aber bei den ganzen technischen Problemen nicht so ganz verstehen, daß man Spiele wie STALKER Clear Sky (zu Recht) wegen ähnlicher Probleme in der Presse abstraft, bei Fallout 3 dies aber ganz unter den Tisch fallen lässt, obwohl die Foren voll von Hilferufen Betroffener sind.


----------



## gnosis2000 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Vael am 31.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja und bei mir startet es nicht mal, es läd kurz an, ein grauer Bildschirm erscheint für ne Sekunde, und schwupps, schmiert es ab. Hat nen Problem festgestellt, sagt aber nicht mal welches, hab Deamontools runnergeschmissen, läuft immer noch nicht, und dafür gibt man fast 60 Euronen aus für die Collectorsedition, wenns bis nächste Woche net läuft dank Patch geb ich es wieder ab und die können mich mal, dann war es das letzte mal das ich mir nen Game von Bethseda gekauft habe, oder irgendwas mit Securerom!
> 
> Ach ja, falls es doch ne Lösung für geben sollte, ich wäre dankbar für.
> 
> ...


----------



## gnosis2000 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				gnosis2000 am 09.11.2008 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Vael am 31.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir das gleiche Problem - hab auch 64 Bit Vista - da is irgendein Untrprogramm auf der CD .net Frameworkes x64 das lässt sich nicht installieren weil es nicht mit 64Bit Plattformen kompatiebel is . AHA alles Klar was für ein Schrott


----------



## asdf (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				wraven1 am 29.10.2008 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Habe seit heute Fallout 3, und bin eigentlich, soweit man das nach 2 1/2 Stunden spielen sagen kann, hoch zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Nun ist in dieser Zeit Fallout 3 bereits 2 mal abgesürzt. Beim ersten mal musste ich den Resetknopf drücken, beim zweiten Mal konnte ich das Spiel (...keine Rückmeldung) über den Taskmanager beenden.
> Das Problem äusert sich wie folgt: Spiel bleibt urplötzlich stehen - friert ein. Sound laüft weiter oder in einer größeren Schleife - ich kann das Rauschen des Funks noch hören - stottert aber nicht. Ansonsten reagiert das Spiel nicht mehr auf Tastatur oder Mausbefehle.
> ...



Hi,

ich habe dasselbe Problem. Ich war auch am Verzweifeln und habe mich in Foren Tofgesucht. Nun habe ich durch mehrmaliges Ausprobieren eine Notlösung gefunden.

Bei mir war es immer so, dass wenn ein Gegner um die Ecke kam, das Bild eingefroren ist. Nur über den Task-Manager konnte man beenden.

Ich habe nun rausgefunden, dass es ein Speicherproblem ist und zwar hat es wahrscheinlich mit den Speicherstellen im RAM zu tun.

Probier mal das aus.

1. Starte ganz normal das Spiel.
2. Wenn du im Menü bist, gehe mit Alt-Tab aus dem Spiel kurz raus
3. Starte den Task-Manager
4. Suche den Prozess für Fallout 3
5. Setzte nun die Priorität auf "Hoch"
6. Gehe wieder in das Spiel rein und viel Spaß

Seitdem ich das mache habe ich keinerlei Probleme mehr mit den Abstürzen

MFG


----------



## Larry_C (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

also ich gebs jetzt mal auf und warte auf die nächsten Patches. Die Freezes und Abstürze, nachdem man in die freie Welt entlassen wird nerven ohne Ende. Das mit der Prozeß-Priorität hab ich auch versucht - einziger Erfolg: der Rechner friert nicht mehr ein sondern man fällt *nur* aufs Desktop zurück.......... 
Hübsches Spiel aber leider so nicht spielbar.....


----------



## Kaeksch (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*



			
				Larry_C am 21.11.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich gebs jetzt mal auf und warte auf die nächsten Patches. Die Freezes und Abstürze, nachdem man in die freie Welt entlassen wird nerven ohne Ende. Das mit der Prozeß-Priorität hab ich auch versucht - einziger Erfolg: der Rechner friert nicht mehr ein sondern man fällt *nur* aufs Desktop zurück..........
> Hübsches Spiel aber leider so nicht spielbar.....



Falls ihrs noch nicht gemacht habt, installiert mal das November Update von DirectX.
Danach ist es bei mir mit den Abstürzen deutlich besser geworden.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

schon komisch das dieses(ich sags jetzt einfach mal)meisterwerk,so unterschiedlich zu laufen scheint,ich hatte jetzt nach ca 30std spielzeit nicht einen absturz oder sonst irgendwas,vieleicht liegts auch am servicepack,ich hab 3 drauf dazu mein rechner

intel q6600 
asus p5q pro
powercolor 4870 1gb
treiber:servicepack3
catalyst 8.11


----------



## Larry_C (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 stürzt wiederholt ab!!!*

jo - dx hab ich das Neueste, Grafiktreiber is aktuell und alles andere ist auch up to date (SP3 hab ich auch). Keine Ahnung was ich sonst noch machen kann....... is halt mühsam und irgendwann vergeht einem da auch die Lust. Jetzt bin ich halt mal auf der Problem-Seite. Far Cry 2 hab ich 60 Stunden ohne irgendein Problem gespielt........ hab mich auch über die vielen Leidgeplagten gewundert - was solls, hats halt diesmal mich auch erwischt.......


----------

